# Is SMG2 worth it?



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 14, 2015)

I mean normally it's $40, now it's $10 and I have $10 eshop credit... I've been wanting it, but should I wait for something else?


----------



## Javocado (Jan 14, 2015)

It's an amazing game with an amazing soundtrack.
I say go for it, m8.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 14, 2015)

SMG2?

why not just use its proper name instead of an acronym next to no one knows about


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 14, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> SMG2?
> 
> why not just use its proper name instead of an acronym next to no one knows about


Ahem - Post #2

And why not, I'll buy it.

I'm referring to Super Mario Galaxy 2.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 14, 2015)

It's just as good as the original, give it a buy...oh and the Prime trilogy whenever that comes out.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes. It's great for people who didn't get the Wii disc, the game itself is one of the best Wii games, great music, visuals, and gameplay. I did get the disc years ago though so I won't get the download.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 14, 2015)

Downloading now! Fanks


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 14, 2015)

this is just my personal opinion but I much preferred the original Galaxy. I found it a lot more fun.

anyway you got it so. it's still good though


----------



## ACNiko (Jan 15, 2015)

If you ask me, SMG2 is the best 3D platformer ever made. You should get it.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 15, 2015)

Javocado said:


> It's an amazing game with an amazing soundtrack.
> I say go for it, m8.



^Ditto.

Glad you got it


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 15, 2015)

I completely _suck_ at Mario platformers, but I've been convinced to get it. Likewise, I have a leftover $10 e-shop credit from that deluxe Wii U offer last year. Nothing to lose, in that case! 

Plus, ten bucks is an absolute _steal_ for what was a $40 game---especially one as vastly popular and well-loved as the second entry in the Super Mario Galaxy series. 

Hope you enjoy it! I'll probably download it today, myself.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 15, 2015)

Probably the best song in the game OP, check it.
Also, good luck on the FINAL FINAL level of this game.


----------



## ACNiko (Jan 15, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Probably the best song in the game


Oh yes, I agree!


----------



## JCnator (Jan 15, 2015)

If you haven't experienced any Super Mario Galaxy game yet, then I'd highly recommend splurging $10 ASAP on Super Mario Galaxy 2 if you have a Wii U and a Wii Remote + Nunchuk combo. For the most part, SMG2 improves on what made SMG1 so much fun to begin with. Even the difficulty curve just feels right all around... until you reach the very last mission from the very final level.

Keep in mind that playing Wii games ported to eShop will force you to enter on Wii Mode, hence only supporting 480i and 480p and having the save data located on Wii Mode's Data Management.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 15, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Probably the best song in the game OP, check it.
> Also, good luck on the FINAL FINAL level of this game.



That level was easy, you just need to know what to do with the Yoshi (well the dare devil run was hard)


----------



## Boidoh (Jan 15, 2015)

To be honest I'd rather save my $10 for Metroid Prime: Trilogy, since you get 3 games in 1.


----------



## Cress (Jan 15, 2015)

Boidoh said:


> To be honest I'd rather save my $10 for Metroid Prime: Trilogy, since you get 3 games in 1.



They haven't said a price for it yet, but it probably will be $10 as well.

Both Galaxy games are great in their own way. I think 1 did better in story and level design, and 2 did better in gameplay. I'd also say that 2 is harder than 1, but I've beaten the first one like 10 times, so it gets pretty easy.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 15, 2015)

When you see SMG for just 10$, buy it before Nintendo realize you are ROBBING them.


----------



## n64king (Jan 16, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> SMG2?
> 
> why not just use its proper name instead of an acronym next to no one knows about



Really.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jan 17, 2015)

I bought it straight away as I skipped it when it released almost purely because I was at uni without my Wii at the time. Now I get to regret that decision while experiencing it all for the first time.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 17, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Probably the best song in the game OP, check it.
> Also, good luck on the FINAL FINAL level of this game.



Thank god that track made into Smash U.

I play this track all the time in that level.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 17, 2015)

Beleated_Media said:


> That level was easy, you just need to know what to do with the Yoshi (well the dare devil run was hard)



Yes I was referring to the daredevil run, that's why I put FINAL twice lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



spCrossing said:


> Thank god that track made into Smash U.
> 
> I play this track all the time in that level.



I would probably play that song all the time on that level if the Dark Bowser boss theme from Bowser's Inside Story didn't make it in this game. God I love that track.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 17, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Yes I was referring to the daredevil run, that's why I put FINAL twice lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


OH MY GOD YES IT'S SO INTENSE.

Grand Master Galaxy tho


----------



## Javocado (Jan 17, 2015)

Beleated_Media said:


> OH MY GOD YES IT'S SO INTENSE.
> 
> Grand Master Galaxy tho



That daredevil run took me about 40-50 lives to beat, it was so nuts haha.
But it was the best feeling when I finally beat it.
Very very tuff stuff for a Mario game.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 17, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> It's just as good as the original, give it a buy...oh and the Prime trilogy whenever that comes out.



I'd argue its better

but yes, anyone that missed out on it before should definitely grab. best 3D Mario bar none

now where's my Xenoblade Chronicles Wii on Wii U Nintendo


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 17, 2015)

Finally went ahead and bought it today. I'm excited to try it soon, but also worried about getting frustrated really easily since I'm generally not good at Mario platformers (especially 3D ones) since the days of Super Mario Bros. 2 and 3.

But we'll see. I did play a tiny bit of the first Galaxy game when I borrowed it from my brother. I just didn't get very far. lol


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

it's a masterpiece


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Jan 18, 2015)

Yay, I'm glad you picked it up! I definitely recommend it, and honestly found it better than the first one gameplay-wise - you get to play with Yoshi, and the levels are more diverse (and there's more of them).


----------



## azukitan (Jan 19, 2015)

I loved playing SMG2 with my bro a few years back :') Never managed to obtain the last star--The Perfect Run is too dang difficult (/o\) Anyway, you're going to have a blast. Super Mario Galaxy 2 is one of my favorite games for the Wii n__n


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 21, 2015)

Just realized that offer for 10$ was in my eshop as well, so I instant bought it as well.  I thought it was a regional thing, because until now the shop only offered GBA, NES and SNES titles.


----------

